# Daily care of Pandinus imperator



## Arcana (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi everyone! After two years of search I finally found an Emperor scorpion and I'll receive it within two weeks. I'm very happy about it! I'm new to arachnids, have had my first tarantula slings since May this year. I've done a lot of research about P. imperators (just imagine how much in two years  ) and I'd be happy to read about your daily care of emperor scorpions.

Compared to Ts? I assume scorpions eat more often, so how often do you feed your emperor? How do you keep humidity levels up, do you spray the terrarium every day? Can I add springtails to scorpions terrarium to prevent mold issues?

My soon to come scorpion is juvenile, suspected male. I'll provide him heatlamp or heatmat, I haven't decided yet. Which one do you prefer? Tank will be about 20 gallons old aquarium which has more hight than depth so that will give a possibility for both heating solutions. However, under the coming scorpions tank there's terrarium of my cornsnake with a heatlamp above. Will that be an issue if the lamp warms up the bottom of scorpions tank?

I guess these were the main things I'd like to discuss about and I'd be more than happy to read EVERYTHING about how you folks care for your emperors. Daily or weekly! I want to be well prepared when my emperor comes


----------



## Operator (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been taking care for two P. Dictators for about two months now.They are very similar and It's pretty easy to care for!

I use a heatmat under the enclosure with about two inches of moist coco substrate and than two inches of sphagnum moss. The scorps hide under the moss at day and wonder over it for food at night. They say you should avoid heat lamps. You can stick the heat map on the side too.

Keep a thermostat in it and keep humidity up by spraying and water dish. I spray it maybe every other day unless it's been hotter then usual here. you dont want your soil driping a lot if you squeeze it. If it's to wet and their is not enough air circulation mold can grow.

I dont think your snakes lamp will be a problem. They may like the added heat.

Springtails and isopods should be fine

If they arnt warm enough they metabolism will drop and will be less active. They are pretty sturdy.

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arcana (Aug 17, 2016)

Okay, thank you very much for responding. How about feeding? So far I've read scorpions eat ~twice per week as adults, but how about juveniles? Because I have 4 slings and will get this emperor, I'm thinking about starting a dubia colony as Ts and scorpion together will consume feeders and colony comes cheaper. Our local petstore sell feeders in such high price. So... Another "pet" to this household


----------



## Operator (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah you definitely should start a colony if you can. Be sure to give them heat and they'll start multiplying.

I actually use crickets since I can get them for a great deal. Otherwise, I would breed dubias. I also have limited space to use.

I feed my juveniles at least 1 medium-sized cricket daily. They can eat two or three a day some times. Usualy if I see them wondering the enclosure I'll  forcept feed them. Check back in a few minutes to see if they rejected the food.

I've herd dubias have much more proteins as well.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 17, 2016)

All right, a colony startup that is then 

So far I have fed only dubias to my Ts. I'm thinking if I should give them something else once in a while but dubias are so easy peasy


----------



## Operator (Aug 17, 2016)

Just feed your dubias an variety of food so they can accumulate all the vitamins and minerals possible.

You can give it a pinkie every one in a while. They'll eat it whole. I've herd too much calcium is bad and could result in molt issues. I have a feeling they pass out what their bodies dony use. Dont take that as fact, I'm not a scientist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 19, 2016)

I keep my scorpion in a two gallon terrarium, with a small water dish, a half log, a piece of citron quartz and an Enchevia succulent. I feed 6-7 crickets weekly and mist every other day. I keep a heat pad on the side of the terrarium, and provide light with a lamp. 4+ inches of substrate is a good amount, try and keep heat towards the surface, as scorpions dig to escape the heat. Your tank size is huge, five gallons would be good for an almost full grown emperor. If you enjoy keeping emperor's as much as I do (which is a lot) you should consider keeping them communally. Hope you enjoy your scorpion!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Operator said:


> I've been taking care for two P. Dictators for about two months now.They are very similar and It's pretty easy to care for!
> 
> I use a heatmat under the enclosure with about two inches of moist coco substrate and than two inches of sphagnum moss. The scorps hide under the moss at day and wonder over it for food at night. They say you should avoid heat lamps. You can stick the heat map on the side too.
> 
> ...


No, no, no...Never put a heat mat under a scorpion's enclosure. Very bad advice. You should remove yours as well.

Emperors and other burrowing arachnids burrow to get away from heat and they can't feel pain, so you would end up with a critter who burrowed to get away from what it was initially trying to get away from.

Heat pads unregulated by thermostats get to extreme temps above 110f.

If a heat pad is all you have, it being on the side is ok to try to raise enclosures ambient temps. Heat pads were made for reptiles that appreciate belly warmth as opposed to radiant in mind.

Also, you need to add at least 4-5 more inches of that coco fiber, they like to burrow.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

Timothy Brinkley said:


> I keep my scorpion in a two gallon terrarium, with a small water dish, a half log, a piece of citron quartz and an Enchevia succulent. I feed 6-7 crickets weekly and mist every other day. I keep a heat pad on the side of the terrarium, and provide light with a lamp. 4+ inches of substrate is a good amount, try and keep heat towards the surface, as scorpions dig to escape the heat. Your tank size is huge, five gallons would be good for an almost full grown emperor. If you enjoy keeping emperor's as much as I do (which is a lot) you should consider keeping them communally. Hope you enjoy your scorpion!


I know it's kind of big tank, but according to care sheets I've read the dimensions are good (60 cm wide, 35 cm deep and 40 cm high, I'm not familiar with inches so bear with me, haha). I think I will get more scorpions to the same tank, at least a female would be nice. I don't mind if they have little babies in the future because here where I live emperors are hard to find. But first I'll focus on how to care for one 

I'm suprised how much emperors eat. I'm used to the feeding "rythm" of my T slings so I must get busy with the dubia colony startup asap! I've heard they breed and grow slow.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

By the way: if emperors and other scorpions dig to get away from the heat, why heating lamp doesn't suit to be the heating source?


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> Hi everyone! After two years of search I finally found an Emperor scorpion and I'll receive it within two weeks. I'm very happy about it! I'm new to arachnids, have had my first tarantula slings since May this year. I've done a lot of research about P. imperators (just imagine how much in two years  ) and I'd be happy to read about your daily care of emperor scorpions.
> 
> Compared to Ts? I assume scorpions eat more often, so how often do you feed your emperor? How do you keep humidity levels up, do you spray the terrarium every day? Can I add springtails to scorpions terrarium to prevent mold issues?
> 
> ...


Two years of research, hmmmmm..

Alright, first off, what is your room's ambient temperature and humidity? You may not even need any kind of heat source. Everyone's care will vary some according to their home's parameters and the enclosure setup.

Scorpions metabolisms are a lot like Ts. It depends on their size and the temps they are kept at. A large emp kept in optimal conditions would take a dubia or two a week or it could be a glutton and eat every day til it is fat and go on a long fast.

What temperature does your snake's heat lamp around it get to at it's hottest point (if it is not regulated by a thermostat or rheostat it will fluctuate).

As stated before, 20 gallon tall is a bit much for one specimen but the added room benefits you as you could add more plants, corkbark, driftwood and slate rock. The height of it also gives you plenty of room to add tons of substrate for it to burrow in.

Oh, annndd yes, springtails and isopods are beneficial to any high humidity enclosure, especially messy eaters like centipedes and emperors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> By the way: if emperors and other scorpions dig to get away from the heat, why heating lamp doesn't suit to be the heating source?


A heat lamp can work if you do what is necessary to prevent desiccation. Which would be regulating it with a thermostat/rheostat and monitoring with digital probe thermometers or a temperature gun, the latter being more accurate.

You would also have to keep the bulb a distance from the enclosure and keep the humidity up which would be the biggest battle using a heat lamp. Heat lamps dry the air around it out. You would need to restrict airflow but by doing that stagnant air can accumulate and there'll be issues with mold and fungus.

False bottoms also help with humidity, especially if a radiant heat source is used.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

shining said:


> Two years of research, hmmmmm..
> 
> Alright, first off, what is your rooms ambient temperature and humidity? You may not even need any kind of heat source. Everyone's care will vary some according to their home's parameters and the enclosure setup.
> 
> ...


Yup, two years reading the same care sheets every now and then  I want some fresh advises from those who are experienced and actually own emperors 

I'm not sure how hot the hottest point is, but the warming area in the snaketank is around 30 degrees celcius. Room temperature is around 21-22 degrees celcius. I have no idea about the humidity, I have an aquarium in the same room (63 gallons) so that might make it more humid.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

shining said:


> A heat lamp can work if you do what is necessary to prevent dedication. Which would be regulating it with a thermostat/rheostat and monitoring with digital probe thermometers or a temperature gun, the latter being more accurate.
> 
> You would also have to keep the bulb a distance from the enclosure and keep the humidity up which would be the biggest battle using a heat lamp. Heat lamps dry the air around it out. You would need to restrict airflow but by doing that stagnant air can accumulate and there'll be issues with mold and fungus.
> 
> False bottoms also help with humidity, especially if a radiant heat source is used.


Thanks! Now I see why heatlamp is not so good idea


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> Yup, two years reading the same care sheets every now and then  I want some fresh advises from those who are experienced and actually own emperors
> 
> I'm not sure how hot the hottest point is, but the warming area in the snaketank is around 30 degrees celcius. Room temperature is around 21-22 degrees celcius. I have no idea about the humidity, I have an aquarium in the same room (63 gallons) so that might make it more humid.


What kind of thermometer did you use to get those temps?

If they are those pet store analog hang on the side type, they are just decorations and aren't very accurate.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

shining said:


> What kind of thermometer did you use to get those temps?
> 
> If they are those pet store analog hang on the side type, they are just decorations and aren't very accurate.


Yup, pet store analog thermometer.


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> Yup, pet store analog thermometer.


Do you and your critters a favor and get something more dependable.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 19, 2016)

shining said:


> Do you and your critters a favor and get something more dependable.


I don't think, that pet store thermometers are that bad. If they are designed to show temperature and they serve their duty, why should I get another one that'll show the same thing?

I'm getting a bit offended here :/ There's no need to be rude, that's the impression I'm getting.


----------



## shining (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> I don't think, that pet store thermometers are that bad. If they are designed to show temperature and they serve their duty, why should I get another one that'll show the same thing?
> 
> I'm getting a bit offended here :/ There's no need to be rude, that's the impression I'm getting.


Those thermometers are notorious for being inaccurate.


----------



## RMJ (Aug 19, 2016)

Arcana said:


> I don't think, that pet store thermometers are that bad. If they are designed to show temperature and they serve their duty, why should I get another one that'll show the same thing?
> 
> I'm getting a bit offended here :/ There's no need to be rude, that's the impression I'm getting.


From my experience they really arnt that accurate at all,  Shining is right, do get yourself a proper thermostat and hydrometer to start evaluating the room conditions 

I see a direct approach from shining but certainly not rude . Im taking notes too! this is a species ive always been interested in, just not sure on their activity levels being as good as my H. Arizonensis - I love to observe them at night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Aug 19, 2016)

Operator said:


> I've been taking care for two P. Dictators for about two months now.They are very similar and It's pretty easy to care for!
> 
> I use a heatmat under the enclosure with about two inches of moist coco substrate and than two inches of sphagnum moss. The scorps hide under the moss at day and wonder over it for food at night. They say you should avoid heat lamps. You can stick the heat map on the side too.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, you really need to become better acquainted before giving out such detailed advice.  Two months is nothing, you haven't even seen the full life cycle of a scorpion.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 19, 2016)

It’s pretty easy.  Say you have an adult, a 10 gal, bigger or a little smaller will work, 5 inches of moist sub(coco fiber works well).  If you live in an air-conditioned room where it’s in the low 70s, it’s good to put a small heat mat on the side in a way so that some of the mat is heating the glass below the substrate level, something like a 4X7” mat is one I use, sometimes I use the one that’s approx 8X7”.  You don’t have to heat the whole terr.  Cover at least 90% of the top with glass, Plexiglas, plastic wrap, something like it.  You won’t need any measuring tools then.  A flat rock, a big tile on the surface, water bowl.  That’s about it but you might think of placing the object it dig under or hides in next to the low wattage heat mat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mbrown (Jun 16, 2018)

Operator said:


> I've been taking care for two P. Dictators for about two months now.They are very similar and It's pretty easy to care for!
> 
> I use a heatmat under the enclosure with about two inches of moist coco substrate and than two inches of sphagnum moss. The scorps hide under the moss at day and wonder over it for food at night. They say you should avoid heat lamps. You can stick the heat map on the side too.
> 
> ...


Hey how's it going,  just a quick question if you don't mind. My P. dictator just had 13 babies, I was wondering if it was ok to keep all the babies in one tank, or should I separate them?


----------



## BentleyOEB (Oct 22, 2018)

Operator said:


> Just feed your dubias an variety of food so they can accumulate all the vitamins and minerals possible.
> 
> You can give it a pinkie every one in a while. They'll eat it whole. I've herd too much calcium is bad and could result in molt issues. I have a feeling they pass out what their bodies dony use. Dont take that as fact, I'm not a scientist.


Yikes!


----------

